# This guy recovered from 'blank mind.'



## dreamedm

https://medium.com/@erickussin/i-sincerely-thank-you-if-you-are-able-to-take-the-time-and-pass-this-on-to-those-who-may-benefit-675ee139193

You can read his story and e-mail him, if you like.


----------



## M1k3y

i cant remember how i got my thoughts back, i think i took abilify for 2 weeks and it kinda help them come back

and also a lot of time just not caring

theyll come back

just ignore that and just talk to people, thatll help

the more u talk, the better u get


----------



## nicewon

good read man thanks for posting this


----------



## REB

Where exactly does he talk about blank mindedness?


----------



## dreamedm

REB said:


> Where exactly does he talk about blank mindedness?


He mentions in one of the paragraphs "my mind was blank." You can start reading it from that paragraph, if you like.

I've also spoken to him on the phone about the blank mind, and the way he described it seems very much the way many of us have it, with the associated 'symptoms.'


----------



## willbarwa

DP is so crazy man so crazy...but with each passing day Im starting to believe that DP is just some form of anxiety/depression.


----------



## MichelleH

Yesterday, I watched him live as part of the Loss of Thought Process Facebook group. We specifically asked him to elaborate on the supplements that he used and this is what he mentioned.


DHEA
SAMe
Rhodiola 
Omega 3's
Vitamin D
B Complex

Personally I think Rhodiola has some promise in reactivating the HPA axis that has been broken and causing anhedonia, DP, and blank mind. The amazing thing is that he tried 30+ Drugs as well as TMS and ECT and it was the supplements and breathing exercises which ultimately got him out of the hell he describes.


----------



## pinggvin

i dont have time to write long post now, but look this will help. first get vitamin and mineral supplements, (speciialy Vitamin d3, get like 4k daily it may be cause of chronic fatigue)... Physical workout is the cure... Simple as that, drink vit&min supplements every day, work very hard every day. it will be terrible and u may feel worse at the moment(specially first few days) but it will get better soon. Walking wont do much, but running, weight lifting, push ups, martial arts, street workout etc. whatever is hard and whatever feel worse to do will help. it will break barrier in your head.. also sleep well (even closed eyes resting are very beneficial). When i get time i will write full guide, i had severe/terrible DP/brain fog that lasted like 2 months, and fixed it in like 2 weeks


----------



## pinggvin

also to add antipsychotics wont help u. it will just make it either worse, or it will hinder some symptoms but give u heavy side effects. pure trash, i've never met anyone benefited from it


----------



## Gth27

He was back on the lexapro when he got better?
I think it was withdrawal. I experience the same thing right now.


----------



## Psyborg

I read this "blank mind" term already from another thread here . can you specify what you guys mean by blank mind ?


----------



## Aridity

Psyborg said:


> I read this "blank mind" term already from another thread here . can you specify what you guys mean by blank mind ?


You don't have this? Not able to visualize stuff in your mind, I can't think. I don't have memories nothing. I wake up everyday with the feeling that I did nothing the day or minute before. I don't have thoughts nothing.


----------



## Psyborg

Aridity said:


> You don't have this? Not able to visualize stuff in your mind, I can't think. I don't have memories nothing. I wake up everyday with the feeling that I did nothing the day or minute before. I don't have thoughts nothing.


I have memory problems but other than that in my case the thoughts are actually too much and racing . I have pictures racing in my mind but at the same time I feel numb . it's pretty weird


----------



## Chip1021

Psyborg said:


> I have memory problems but other than that in my case the thoughts are actually too much and racing . I have pictures racing in my mind but at the same time I feel numb . it's pretty weird


My experience is similar. It's like the polar opposite of "blank mind", but the effect is still similar.


----------



## Jackk11

Anyone try these supplements


----------

